
Could Atom be used as an on/offline web application, entirely in the browser? - mjora7
Atom is developed primarily with web technologies, so the leap shouldn&#x27;t be too large, should it?<p>My internet these days is excellent. I have a 150mbps connection that is always stable.<p>I also use multiple devices: a laptop, a desktop, a tablet, a phone (with a keyboard).<p>If Atom (or something like it) were made available as a web service, all these devices could be effortlessly synced to share settings and of course, code.<p>So what is stopping this future, lack of interest, or technological limitation?
======
brudgers
If by 'Atom' you mean the editor, then pretty much yes. Electron [1] is a
refactoring of Atom to an application framework. Microsoft's VScode [2] editor
is an example of a commercial grade application built on the platform. I say
'pretty much yes' because Electron is designed to hit the sweet spot of
desktop apps and not really be explicitly browser based...so your mileage or
opinion may vary.

[1]: [http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)

[2]: [https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

